# ROLI releases new v2.4 update for Equator



## doctoremmet (Jul 28, 2022)

From the announcement:

“ The world's best MPE software synth just got even better!

Visualize almost every waveform and modulation with the latest Equator2 update: version 2.4. Now crafting or tweaking the perfect sound for your track is easier and more intuitive than ever before. Update Equator2 via ROLI Connect today.

We're also launching a new tutorial series, where producer DeAna shares tips to help you Sculpt Your Sound with Equator2. 


Here's what's new with Equator2.4:

A new spectrum analyzer and waveform view, visible from the main display screen.

New animations for modulation sources.

New level meters for both sources and FX.

New level indicators for modulation sources.

Specific Equator2 animations can now be turned on or off in your app preferences.

Enjoy the new changes!”


----------



## Pier (Jul 28, 2022)

FYI some users on KVR are reporting install problems on macOS.









KVR Forum: Roli: Equator 2 is here ! - Page 55 - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Roli: Equator 2 is here ! - Page 55 - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------

